# Venting mod on a Smoke hollow electric unit



## custom99 (Jul 25, 2011)

The air circulation was terrible in this unit from the factory. They only give you a hole about the size of a pencil in the upper rear. 
	

		
			
		

		
	














I drilled 3 holes 3/4 inch holes with a hole saw in the upper rear and on the side right around the area of my chip tray.

The smaller holes where from the original mount for the factory vent.







I drilled the same holes in a piece of galvanized and cut out a 5 inch circle.



















Now I can adjust intake and exhaust easily. I just spin the disc the open as much as I need. I got a perfect amount of smoke for the first time with my ribs since I can dial it in.

The work quality should have been much better but I decided to do this about 20 minutes before the days dinner was to go in the unit.


----------



## meateater (Jul 25, 2011)

Nice job, this should be a wiki.


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 25, 2011)

What an EZ Mod!

Electric smokers all are starved for air.

I'm not sure what the Manufacturers are thinking???

Great Job!

Todd


----------



## learning2smoke (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks for there great Pic. I just made the adjustments to my electric smoker and it works awesome now... Looking forward to doing ribs this weekend..













DSC_0090.JPG



__ learning2smoke
__ Nov 11, 2013


















DSC_0091.JPG



__ learning2smoke
__ Nov 11, 2013


















DSC_0092.JPG



__ learning2smoke
__ Nov 11, 2013


----------



## custom99 (Nov 11, 2013)

I am glad it worked out for you. Such an easy thing to do to make a huge difference. Enjoy the ribs.


----------



## stank56 (Nov 11, 2013)

Nice mod's, I wondered about that with my electric smoker.


----------



## columbian (Nov 12, 2013)

Great job, Kevin.

Are those bolts holding the galvanized on or just sheet metal screws?


----------



## columbian (Nov 13, 2013)

learning2moke:

Neat job. I'm really looking forward to getting my SHES to actually smoke stuff.

Are those two thermometers on the left side of the smoker? What kind are they, and do they work well?

How did you make the handles on the disk? How do they attach?

Thanks again for the pix.

Tim


----------



## tr00ter (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks so much for this idea, I just finally got around to Modding my smoker and it seems to really work great.  As you can see......I'm not great with Tin snips but it worked out great I also put a vent on the side by the chip tray.  Used it the same day and it was the first time I can honestly say I had TBS rather than a cloud of white smoke.













photo(1).JPG



__ tr00ter
__ Apr 14, 2014


----------

